# Planes of Fame Hellcat crash



## evangilder (Oct 10, 2005)

An F6F from the Planes of fame crashed in Tennessee over the weekend, killing the pilot. Word is that Art Vance was the pilot. 



> The plane that crashed Saturday on the median of Interstate 40, killing its pilot, was a 1944 Grumman F6F Hellcat fighter plane registered to the Planes of Fame Museum in Chino, Calif., said Kathleen Bergen of the Federal Aviation Administration office in Atlanta.
> 
> Authorities still had not released the name of the pilot yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 10, 2005)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 10, 2005)

Sonuvabitch. Sorry to hear about that. Poor guy, _whoever_ he was.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 10, 2005)

That sucks - hopefully the media won't make a field day out of it...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2005)

Sad sad day....


----------



## trackend (Oct 10, 2005)

Shit, sorry to hear about that Evan


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 10, 2005)

Damn shame indeed.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2005)

That is a shame. Very sad to see it happen.


----------

